# Chinese crocodile lizard



## kankryb (Jun 10, 2021)

This is a cool lizard to keep, Shinisaurus crocodilurus.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jun 10, 2021)

kankryb said:


> This is a cool lizard to keep, Shinisaurus crocodilurus.


Crikey! Isn't that Godzilla?


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 10, 2021)

I’ve always wanted these guys and the red eyed crocodile skinks


----------



## Friller2009 (Jun 11, 2021)

Herptology said:


> I’ve always wanted these guys and the red eyed crocodile skinks


Yeah, it’s a shame we can’t keep them
We should be allowed to keep species from New Guinea.
[automerge]1623749520[/automerge]


kankryb said:


> This is a cool lizard to keep, Shinisaurus crocodilurus.


How much did this little fella cost you?
Looking online it seems they seem to go for quite a pretty penny.


----------

